# Votre avis ? Pxl - dessiner avec des pixels :)



## geoffrey (27 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Après avoir sortit Kwit (http://kwit.fr) et CrazyBalls (https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/crazy-ball-catch-ninja-ball/id901194902?mt=8), je suis en train de préparer une 3e app perso.

J'aimerais votre avis sur ce nouveau projet 

C'est un concept en 2 étapes :
1) une application de dessin assez simple permettant de faire du dessin 8-bit (l'app est en cours de validation chez Apple)
2) transformer cette application en clavier custom iOS8 (pour pouvoir directement communiquer avec ces dessins)

Le site web (beta) est visible ici : http://pxl.wedoapps.fr  (attention, les liens de téléchargement et de souscription à la list de diffusion ne sont pas encore fonctionnels).

Merci d'avance pour vos avis


----------



## Gwen (27 Novembre 2014)

Franchement, l'idée est basique et tellement simple que je suis surpris que cela n'existait pas avant 

Très bonne idée.


----------



## geoffrey (27 Novembre 2014)

merci


----------



## geoffrey (4 Décembre 2014)

Pxl est enfin validé par Apple, vous pouvez télécharger l'app sur l'appstore (le lien est sur http://pxl.wedoapps.fr).

Merci de vos retours


----------

